# What length stabilizer for recurve?



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

I shoot a 46lb recurve and was going to get a stabilizer for it as it's hard to keep the bow steady. Since I may hunt with it one day I was thinking of getting an adjustable weight stab 6"-12". But I will be mostly target shooting with it especially for the forseeable future. But then I got thinking about how hard it is to keep steady and was wondering if a short stabilizer would provide the weight enough leverage to even help very much? Should I get something in the 24" range?


----------



## Taiga Recurve (Feb 3, 2009)

unless you are going to shoot target style there is no need for a stabilizer. You will not hold long enough to worry about it.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

briwayjones said:


> I shoot a 46lb recurve and was going to get a stabilizer for it as it's hard to keep the bow steady. Since I may hunt with it one day I was thinking of getting an adjustable weight stab 6"-12". But I will be mostly target shooting with it especially for the forseeable future. But then I got thinking about how hard it is to keep steady and was wondering if a short stabilizer would provide the weight enough leverage to even help very much? Should I get something in the 24" range?


If it is hard to keep it steady I wonder if you are overbowed? Does a lighter bow shake as much?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

B - 

Define "target" and what type of bow?

Warbow makes a good point, if you're even slightly over bowed, or your form (alignment) is off, a stab may not help.

Stabs do two things: they added physical weight to a bow, increasing it's inertia and help balance the bow to increase pointability and "force" the BOW'S follow-through. 

Hunting type stabs do more of the former and true target stabs, more of that latter.

Viper1 out.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

I dont understand why you would need a stabilizer on a hunting bow to help you stay steady. I have a S-Coil on my recurve but thats just for noise and vibration. But when i shoot at a deer or something I draw the first 18 inches line up a litlle then finish the last 10 inches of draw and release imediatly upon hiting the 28 inch mark. After its all said and done the shot takes about 1 second.


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a PSE Jackal 64" recurve [email protected]" but I have a 31" draw so 46lbs. Right now I am doing indoor 20yd. I intend on trying 3d and whatever else also. I try to pull back aim and shoot within 5 seconds. Right now I'm using a sight so that I could eliminate aiming inconsitency so I can work on getting more consistent on my release. Well once I started using the sight it really become apparent how unsteady I was. And that's with just a pin sight not a scope.

I don't have a lighter bow to try. There's only a couple other people in my club that have recurves, I don't know how heavy but they're right handed and I'm left.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

b - 

Sounds like you're into the target end of things for now. Go for a 28-30" single rod stab with a couple of head weights. (There are a few formulas around to calc stab length rel draw length/bow lengh, but they are BS, IMHO.)

I'd check eBay for the old style EASTON X7 or ACE rods. Some of the prices on the new stuff is a little over the top, again IMHO.

Seeing as you're using a sight, you're already holding the bow vertically, so that solves one problem. With a long stab, you'll also need a sling (finger, wrist or bow sling) to keep your hand open enough to get the full benefit from the rotation a long stab provides. A five second shot cycle is about right, providing you're at anchor long enough to settle in, can't tell that from here. Also. don't expect the sight to be DEAD steady (yet). A little wabble is normal and it will get smaller.

The other option would be to use a short hunting stab for just added weight. That works, but doesn't give all the balance the long one does. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok, yeah I think I'm more worried about extra weight to help steady the bow than actual balance of the bow.


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

knew a fella that like to use a wrist weight.. looked funny, but he shot well



> once I started using the sight it really become apparent how unsteady I was


it may be because you are getting to full draw and THEN trying to aim..
you should be aiming from the start of your draw and thinking about the feel and the flow...


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

Hmm, the way I've been shooting is I'll raise the bow while I'm drawing it and basically reach full draw and the bow fully raised at the same time, get on target within 5 seconds and release.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Just out of curiousity, why 5 seconds?


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

Most of the time I shoot in about 3 seconds. I figured it was enough time to get on target but not so much you get real tired trying to hold it back. It seemed like a quick enough shot to me but still gives a little time to get on target.


----------

